# Food in the morning?



## ORACLE (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm finding that i have to workout at least for right now early in the morning about 10:00 and i don't want to eat a big meal until afterwards. So i basically drink down a protein shake and that's it.  However i find that i have little to no strength in the morning because of the lack of nutrition.  Any suggestions?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 28, 2004)

add some carbs.......first thing in the am and first thing after a workout are the best times for carbs...am being complex carbs.  Eat a bowl of oatmeal and a glass of OJ w/ your shake. multivitamin as well.  That'll get you goin


----------

